# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  Panda Security выпускает первый в мире бесплатный "облачный" антивирус Panda Cloud Antiv

## sergei84

Компания Panda Security объявила о глобальном выходе бета-версии Panda Cloud Antivirus – первого в мире бесплатного "облачного" антивируса, работа которого целиком основана на принципе защиты "из облака" в режиме реального времени. Сверхлегкий "тонкий клиент" для защиты компьютера влияет на производительность ПК в среднем на 50% меньше традиционного антивируса. Пользователи могут скачать бесплатный продукт на сайте http://www.cloudantivirus.com.

С выходом Panda Cloud Antivirus компания Panda Security представляет новую модель безопасности, использующую агента "тонкого клиента", установленного локально на компьютере и осуществляющего связь с серверами Panda. Такой принцип позволяет организовать более эффективное обнаружение и блокировку вредоносных программ по сравнению с локально установленной и основанной на сигнатурном принципе защитой. Процессы сканирования вредоносных программ и принятия решения о блокировке и лечении угроз перемещены в "облако" (на серверы Panda), а в "тонком клиенте" на локальном ПК используются современные "сверхлегкие" технологии перехвата. В результате этого продукт Panda Cloud Antivirus позволяет обеспечивать наиболее эффективную защиту от новых и неизвестных вирусов с рекордно низким потреблением ресурсов ПК.

Традиционные решения безопасности компьютеров полагаются на сложные, локально устанавливаемые технологии, которые осуществляют перехват файла на нескольких различных уровнях (направление входа, файловая система, исполнение) и проверяют их, используя различные техники (антивирусные, эвристические, предотвращение вторжений, поведенческий анализ и пр.). В результате этого процесса происходит насыщенное использование локальной памяти компьютера и ресурсов центрального процессора, что негативно отражается на производительности. Агент "тонкого клиента" Panda Cloud Antivirus предлагает новую философию для асинхронного сканирования "в облаке". Он сочетает локальные технологии обнаружения с проверкой "в облаке" в режиме реального времени для улучшения результатов обнаружения, и в то же самое время минимально влияя на производительность. Данная оптимизированная модель блокирует вредоносные программы при их попытке осуществить какие-либо действия, выполняя менее опасные операции через незаметные фоновые проверки. 

Panda Cloud Antivirus объединяет локальный и удаленный антивирус, антишпион, антируткит, эвристическую проверку и кэширование невредоносного ПО (goodware), при этом использует всего 17 MБ оперативной памяти и оказывает на 50% меньшее влияние на производительность компьютера по сравнению со средними показателями представленных на рынке антивирусов.

Используя собственную "облачную" технологию под названием Коллективный Разум, Panda Cloud Antivirus использует накопленные знания глобального сообщества миллионов пользователей продуктов Panda во всем мире, и автоматически обнаруживает и классифицирует новые виды вредоносных программ практически в режиме реального времени. Каждый новый файл, который поступает в Коллективный разум, автоматически классифицируется в течение 6 минут. Серверы Коллективного Разума автоматически получают и классифицируют более 50 000 новых образцов ежедневно. Кроме того, система Коллективного Разума, получая данные о вредоносной программе с каждого компьютера, автоматически и оперативно распространяет эти знания среди всех пользователей продуктов Panda во всем мире.

Хуан Сантана, Исполнительный директор Panda Security: “Мы действительно верим, что Panda Cloud Antivirus совершит значительный скачок в плане защиты по сравнению с традиционным подходом к антивирусной архитектуре. Panda Cloud Antivirus предлагает пользователям полноценное решение "установил и забыл", которое обеспечивает самую быструю защиту на рынке от самых новых угроз и почти в два раза меньше влияет на производительность компьютера. Мы очень взволнованы тем, что сегодня бесплатно предлагаем данный продукт. Это наша благодарность всем пользователям, благодаря которым увеличивается наша сеть Коллективного Разума. В свою очередь, мы можем предоставить еще более эффективную защиту для всех своих клиентов”.
источник:http://www.cloudantivirus.com.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Идея хорошая, но многие современные звери блокируют обмен компьютера с сайтами AV производителей, как следствие парализовать этут систему будет очень просто - а дальше каюк.

----------


## Rampant

Ну насколько я знаю, у вирлабов есть альтернативные сайты, например по борьбе с Kido, которые не блокируются зловредами, или я не прав?

----------


## ice-berg

> Идея хорошая, но многие современные звери блокируют обмен компьютера с сайтами AV производителей, как следствие парализовать этут систему будет очень просто - а дальше каюк.


думаю панда продумает еще такие моменты. 
начало хорошее!

----------


## ALEX(XX)

А вроде как уже такая идея проскакивала, года два назад...

----------


## HoaX

А как это сказывается на потребляемом трафике?
Стоит ли его ставить на машинах с тонким интернет-каналом?

----------


## aintrust

Кто-нибудь уже попробовал?

----------


## Vneo

> Процессы сканирования вредоносных программ и принятия решения о блокировке и лечении угроз перемещены в "облако" (на серверы Panda)


Я правильно понял, что для работы этого антивируса нужно быть постоянно online?

----------


## sergei84

да

----------


## drongo

> Я правильно понял, что для работы этого антивируса нужно быть постоянно online?


 Не совсем, работать он будет, только с намного меньшей эффективностью. Локально на компьютере пользователя содержится маленькая база наиболее популярных зверей.(Это указано на сайте разработчика)
Кстати, после того как он из  бетки превратиться в релиз- это и будет его судьба на вашем компьютере.


 Всё равно, даже обычный антивирус, если он не знает зверя, который отключил обновление антивируса-  ничего особенного не может сделать без помощи специалиста.
Предлагаю   примерно такой алгоритм:
1) не возможно получить обновления в течении определённого времени
2)уведомление пользователя - сейчас будем подключаться потайным путём  :Smiley: 
3)создание антивирусом нового процесса с рандомальным именем и md5 
Возможно несколько вариантов реализации: 

а)Данный процесс, назовём  процесс "Х", соберёт логи типа  AVZ и отправит по какому-нибудь протоколу в антивирусную компанию(например по почтовому протоколу или какому-нибудь своему собственному, лучше чтобы было несколько разных вариантов, возможно даже просканировав запущенные процессы  уже подключённые к интернету- отошлёт через них используя малверные технологии)
Далее, пользователь получит ответ по почте( указанном при регистрации в антивирусной компании) с дальнейшими указаниями. Сам процесс "Х" самоликвидируется после  выполнения своей задачи и рапорта пользователю о проделанной работе.

б)вариант более сложный:
Данный процесс сделает всё необходимое для создания своего собственного сайта.(регистрирует домейн и создаёт сайт )
Данный сайт будет содержать автоисполняемый  код, который уже сам пошлёт  в антивирусную лабораторию всю информацию об инциденте, возможно свежесобранные логи авз от пользователя вместе с идентификационным уникальным кодом.
Ответ пользователь сможет получить на этом же сайте и/или по почте.
В идеале, на этом сайте будет создано зеркало последних антивирусных баз, с помощью которого произойдёт обновление баз.
После удачного обновления, процесс вместе с сайтом самоликвидируется, а также  будет рапорт о проделанной работе.

----------


## TANUKI

Это должен быть единственный антивирус в системе?

----------


## drongo

> Это должен быть единственный антивирус в системе?


Конечно, им нет смысла  настраивать совместимость, убирать глюки которые возможны при использовании нескольких антивирусов одновременно.

----------


## sergei84

Известные Проблемы: http://blog.cloudantivirus.com/2009/04/30/known-issues/ 
на английском ,

----------


## aintrust

Впечатление такое, что Pandа просто решила поскорее приобщиться к модному течению "cloud computing". До настоящего антивируса этому продукту еще далековато...

----------


## DVi

> Впечатление такое, что Pandа просто решила поскорее приобщиться к модному течению "cloud computing".


А у меня сложилось впечатление, что Панда была изобретателем термина "cloud antivirus".

----------


## TANUKI

> Конечно, им нет смысла  настраивать совместимость, убирать глюки которые возможны при использовании нескольких антивирусов одновременно.


Жаль. Можно было бы поставить его как первую "полосу заграждения"  :Smiley:  Но рисковать совместимостью не буду...

----------


## sergei84

> Это должен быть единственный антивирус в системе?


  Ответ:


> May 4th, 2009 at 23:04 Hi @Sergei
> 
>  Nop, Cloud Antivirus provides all the protection you need from viruses, malware, etc. Also it is not recommended to run 2 different AV engines at the same time as they can conflict with each other.


надеюс у никого нет проблем с английским :Smiley:

----------

